# Statins



## dethleff

Hello All 

After being on statins for quite a long time I am finding the side affects getting to the point where I can no longer put up with them,regardless of the benefits. 

I remember last year there was a topic on the subject(over 12 months ago) which I found on the search topics. 

Also a search on the net I found a great deal of information regarding people who had stopped taking this drug and felt a great improvement. 

Can I ask from people who posted on MHF, who stopped taking Statins, 
over twelve months ago for an update on their experiance? please. 

Thanks 
Stan 

Will be consulting my GP of course.


----------



## Spacerunner

There was a rather rabid attack against statins.

I have been taking statins for over three years which have reduced my cholesterol to a very healthy level.

I would rather suffer a few side effects (which I don't) than have a shorter life expectancy.

After losing both parents and a brother before their 60th birthday and two brothers before their 70th birthday, I'd swallow whole coconuts if i thought it would help


----------



## aultymer

I have been on 80mg/day Statins for 19 years.
Still alive - famous last words!!


----------



## dethleff

Thank you both for relies, but was interested in replies to my question


"Can I ask from people who posted on MHF, who stopped taking Statins,
over twelve months ago for an update on their experiance? please."

Stan


----------



## autostratus

Spacerunner said:


> There was a rather rabid attack against statins.
> 
> I have been taking statins for over three years which have reduced my cholesterol to a very healthy level.
> 
> I would rather suffer a few side effects (which I don't) than have a shorter life expectancy.
> 
> After losing both parents and a brother before their 60th birthday and two brothers before their 70th birthday, I'd swallow whole coconuts if i thought it would help


My Collins English dictionary defines 'rabid' as:-
1. relating to or having rabies
2. zealous, fanatical, violent, raging

I don't suffer from rabies and I am not zealous, fanatical, violent or raging over the use of statins.

I can only relate my own experience with statins and I accept that for many thousands (millions?) of users worldwide they are very effective for the job they are prescribed for and cause them no major side effects.
Nevertheless as one of those who has had to stop taking them because of the side effects I should be able to recount honestly my experience with them.


dethleff said:


> Hello All
> 
> After being on statins for quite a long time I am finding the side affects getting to the point where I can no longer put up with them,regardless of the benefits.
> 
> I remember last year there was a topic on the subject(over 12 months ago) which I found on the search topics.
> 
> Also a search on the net I found a great deal of information regarding people who had stopped taking this drug and felt a great improvement.
> 
> Can I ask from people who posted on MHF, who stopped taking Statins,
> over twelve months ago for an update on their experiance? please.
> 
> Thanks
> Stan
> 
> Will be consulting my GP of course.


I haven't been off statins for 12 months yet as I came off statins finally on 12 Sept 2009

My 3 most recent posts below outline my experiences to date:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-622717.html#622717
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-709554.html#709554
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-875179.html#875179

I have been taking *Lyc-o-mato * since 29 Oct 2009 which is the day after the first blood test after ceasing to take the statin

I've had 2 blood tests since and although my cholestoral level has risen slightly my GP is quite surprised at how little it has risen.
I have another blood test scheduled for the end of this month and when the results are known will again report back.

I hope this is useful.


----------



## aultymer

> Thank you both for relies, but was interested in replies to my question


Tis the nature of forums that helpful people will add little snippets of information to your thread even if it does not relate directly to your question.
This keeps your thread up in the thread list (a bump) making it more visible and adds little bits which others may find interesting.

No replies to your question could mean that no-one to whom your question applies has seen it or no-one is interested in your question!

Fori are fun, even if your facts don't come up.


----------



## dethleff

Thank you all again, a lot of reading to do.


----------



## Sharnor

My husband has been on statins on and off for the past 6 years. When the pains in his joints and muscles become too painful, he goes off to the doctor who will stop the tablets for a week or so. Then will change the statins for another type. I would not go off them completely. Perhaps stop them for a week or two and ask your doctor about another type.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

If you have side effects from any prescribed drug go back to your GP and tell him/her. They are duty bound to start you off on the cheapest even though it may not suit a large percentage of the patients who they give it to. From there you go to the next cheapest and so on until you get to the stuff that works without too many side effects or even none. The system relies on your persistence to give negative feedback.


----------



## lewy

I took statins for a year and had to come off them as the pain in my legs became unbearable and now have cholesterol tests and touch wood am okay at the moment.


----------



## grahamw

Hi

Had been on statins for a short while from about autumn of last year when I began to suffer with muscle pains, particularly in my hips having had a hip replacement. The doctor rang me to tell me not to take anymore after the results of a blood test. After a short while off statins the doctor returned me to them only with a 10mg tablet. However, after a short while the hip pains returned and I was taken off them altogether. I have now been given 10mg Ezetimibe tablets which so far do not seem to be causing any side effects although it's early days to check whether or not they are as effective but initial tests suggest that my cholesterol level is moving in the right direction.

I think the advice about returning yourself to your doctor for expert advice is the only route to take. It is well known that statins in the long term can cause muscle wastage for some people and there are alternatives available.

Graham


----------



## kenp

Last year my wife changed her statins 3 times due to the leg pains and muscle weakness. We then read the thread on here and, after some other research on health websites, she gave up taking any a year ago and has suffered no ill effects. She would not now go back on them.

PS. My wife asked me to say that she told her doctor she was stopping and that her cholesterol level has dropped over the year due possibly to more exercise and less cheese.


----------



## parkmoy

I suffered side effects and my doctor prescribed 'Ezetrol'. Warned me that it doesn't work for everyone but it did the trick for me.


----------



## sweetie

The Leg pains and muscle weakness have started to effect me after 15years on statins.
So have spoken to doctor and have come off of them and are trying plant sterols from healthspan for 4 months to hopefully keep my colesterol down. If after this time levels are still ok will not go back on them.

So far after 9 days the pains & muscle weakness not as bad. Wife recons i am walking better when i get up out of the chair now.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Dad has been on them for 20 years or so. Had a triple bypass some 15 years ago.
He says they allow him to eat cheese and cream cakes. Now 80 .

I have been on them for 3 years no ill effects.
Cholest level down from 6.5 to 3.5

Dave p


----------



## dodger148

I have been on statins for around 15 years and touch wood have had no side effects (that I know of) but... I know several people who have reacted and taken a couple of ways around. The GP changed the medication to a pill that did not affect the chap in any way. 
The other decided he knew better than the GP and just took the statins, same dose on alternate days. As it happens the reduced dose hasn't had any adverse effects, but neither has it improved the side effects.

I really think a discussion with the GP is the first move.


----------



## Marilyn

I have been off statins for over 2 years now having suffered really bad side effects from them. The doctor tried different statins but the problems always returned and, in the end, I decided that enough is enough and stopped taking them.

Having read about Lyco-Mato on here (sorry can't remember how to spell it) I have decided to give that a try but it's too soon yet to know whether it has had any effect.


----------



## Daedalas

*Off Statins*

Good morning

After heart attack and CABGs my doc put me on statins as a precaution. Unfortunately I reacted and stopped them quickly. My cholesterol wasn't too bad being close to the then NHS prescribed limit of 5. Nowadays they measure good and bad cholesterol and I pass with flying colours!

My doc asked had I changed my diet. Yes ... it's now all skimmed milk and nourishing lettuce leaves. He grinned !

It seems statins don't suit 60% of the population! I was reading only the other day that a 'good' drug works for better than 40% of folks but I cannot verify that. I do know I react badly to many and in this case diet was the easy option.


----------



## bozzer

Brian was on Statins for 3 months and felt so ill he went to the Dr. who said there is prove they bring down cholesterol but they won't completely stop heart attack. So he came off them and changed our diet to porridge and lower cheese intake.

However you do have to look at each case individually

Brian is at the lower end of normal weight for his height
He isn't a smoker
He doesn't have raised blood pressure
Although father had what was classed as minor heart attack in his 50's he lived to be 89 ( so was it a heart attack as he didn't go in to hospital!)

Statins did bring Brian's cholesterol from 6.2 to 3.6 but we have kept it below 5 by diet.

He has however suddenly developed Rheumatoid Arthritis at the age of 69. I have read of the occasional incidence of Statins linked to RA but who knows? The RA is under control now so we're not going down the route of where it came from just getting on with living.

Jan


----------



## teal

Well slap me , i did not know i was on Statins until reading this thread. I have been on CRESTOR rosvastatin (never read the leaflet given) for couple of years now as my reading got to 6.5 and now about 4.5 , i asked to come off the pills but Doc' said there for life. But having some aches and pains i wonder whether its these pills, i'll have to ask him.


----------



## 1302

Paul has been taking statins for 20 years (80mg daily) with bezafibrate, which they have recently realised are not good taken together as it causes muscle wastage and pain, they also added ezemtibe to his concoction a year ago which has helped bring his reading down.
He has suffered with painful muscles in his feet for the last few years, but as this mix seems to work we will stick with it.

Statins vary and 80mg of one sort isnt equivilent to 80mg of another.

Today in our pharmacy statins are one of most dispensed drugs with Simvastain 40mg being the most popular.

Some people may find they are now being changed from more expensive ones ie Atorvastatin to Simvastatin, this is purely financial and if they dont suit then consult your Dr. :wink:


----------



## Helgamobil

This is not going to be hugely useful, sorry, but isn't there a plant extract (in Benecol I believe) which mimics statins and their effects - can one buy this plant extract, as a more natural remedy, instead of taking statins themselves?


----------



## sweetie

sweetie said:


> The Leg pains and muscle weakness have started to effect me after 15years on statins.
> So have spoken to doctor and have come off of them and are trying plant sterols from healthspan for 4 months to hopefully keep my colesterol down. If after this time levels are still ok will not go back on them.
> 
> So far after 9 days the pains & muscle weakness not as bad. Wife recons i am walking better when i get up out of the chair now.


Well just had annual review at doctors for my cholesterol and diabetes  sugar levels ok 6.9 so OK cholesterol gone up from 4.5 to 7.9  so the plant sterols have not worked so have been put back on atorvastatin.  
So will just have to put up with the pains in the legs.

Steve


----------



## rugbyken

since diagnosis of diabetes have been on simvastatin for about 3 years , also have a touch of arthritis so take dislofenac & had got up to about 4 tablets a day and struggling.
early this year had a period of about 6 week's struggling with an upset stomach doc tried variuos combination's of my tablet's before identifying the metformin as the culprit and putting me on a modified release version , during this period whilst not taking statin's noticed the arthritis was much improved & was only taking 2 dislofenac a day so stopped taking the statins after 6 month's went in for my blood tests etc and found my cholestrel had gone back to 5.9 bad for a diabetic .
i confessed to the doc that i hadn't been taking the tablet's and he put me on the avortstatin although the muscle pain's weren't as bad felt as though someone had given me a real workover in the kidney's and after 6 day's had to pack them in going to make another appointment and see if there is better alternative.


----------



## teamsaga

Hi stan
I stopped taking statins last year because I felt that they were affecting my memory and causing me some confusion. I discussed it with my gp as I had a stent in a blocked artery. I have managed to keep my cholestrol down below 4 by reducing my fat intake. semi skimmed milk, no cheese, cereal breakfasts, no fry ups. this also caused some weight loss ( too much in my case) but I do feel better.


----------



## iandsm

I tried the usual round of statins going from simvastatin and to the other usual ones already mentioned on these threads. All had side effects, some more than others, but for me these were severe.

I stopped taking statins about 12 months ago and started on fenofibrate. This is a niacin based drug and there is plenty of research on the web to read about the effective treatment that niacin offers. I also take Lyco Mato extract, again there is plenty of web based info on this. The result is I have NO side effects and my chloresterol levels are as good as I am going to get. My overall is 6.1, but looking at the makeup of that the good chloresterol is far higher than the bad. This is probably due to the Lyco Mato. In effect i am taking a mediteranian diet.

I did briefly take Ezemtibe which made me very ill indeed.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

No fun in getting old.

Dave p :lol:


----------



## locovan

So it seems you men were all right http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12224312

They say on the News tonight that they are causing muscle loss, fatigue and memory loss.


----------



## GEMMY

What did you say.....I can't remember. :wink: 

tony


----------



## locovan

GEMMY said:


> What did you say.....I can't remember. :wink:
> 
> tony


You should stop taking them tonight :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

After 14 years, I don't think so.  

tony


----------



## rayc

locovan said:


> So it seems you men were all right http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12224312
> 
> They say on the News tonight that they are causing muscle loss, fatigue and memory loss.


That applies to me and I don't take them. I did though take a small dose of asprin for many years and asked various doctors from my practice if I really needed to at 6 monthly blood pressure check ups. They all said yes and that the benefits were greater than the risks. About 2 years ago I printed of an article from the BBC which said in my particular case the risks outweighed the benifits. I showed it to the Doctor I saw at my next checkup and he said to stop taking them as 'Government ' advise had changed. My own Doctor who I have been able to see for the last 2 years has never mentioned them.


----------



## waz

Just had a second blood test today for high cholesterol. Last test showed level at 7.1 so looks like I will be getting statins but on hearing the news last night this has got me wondering what to do for the best.

Waz


----------



## Rosbotham

...which is what winds me up about these type of stories. They sow the seed of doubt in those people who really should be taking the medication in question. This one isn't actually new research, but a "survey of surveys". To quote from the BBC story:

_The report, published in The Cochrane Library, concluded that statins reduced death rates.

But it said there was no evidence to justify their use in people at low risk of developing heart disease_

If your cholesterol is at 7.1, you don't fall into the category of being low risk. Speak to your GP by all means, but I'm sure (s)he'll tell you to take the statins.

Paul


----------



## stelynn

I had my 1st heart attack when I was 41 ~ 17 years ago. I was then started on a range of drugs which they advised I would be on for life. It didn't stop me having another some years later; and I ended up having a stent fitted together with angioplasty. 

One of these drugs was a statin; which was not given for high cholesterol levels; but because the drug was considered to have properties good for those that have had heart attacks. 

I did my own checks on the drugs given and found that in some other countries, when statins were prescribed, they also suggested that another drug could be taken, which claimed to reduce the muscle side effects of statins. These pills were 'Co-enzyme Q10'. 

I started to take the Q10 and have not experienced any muscle problems, although I can't say whether this is because of the Q10 or whether the statins wouldn't have affected me anyway. The statins have reduced my cholesterol to 2.5. 

I have tried on several occasions to get the doctor to prescribe Q10's without success and therefore buy them from the health supplement companies. 

Steve


----------



## waz

Paul said
<If your cholesterol is at 7.1, you don't fall into the category of being low risk. Speak to your GP by all means, but I'm sure (s)he'll tell you to take the statins. >

Did speak to the nurse Paul and she told me to take them so I will take her advice.

waz


----------



## dethleff

stelynn said:


> I had my 1st heart attack when I was 41 ~ 17 years ago. I was then started on a range of drugs which they advised I would be on for life. It didn't stop me having another some years later; and I ended up having a stent fitted together with angioplasty.
> 
> One of these drugs was a statin; which was not given for high cholesterol levels; but because the drug was considered to have properties good for those that have had heart attacks.
> 
> I did my own checks on the drugs given and found that in some other countries, when statins were prescribed, they also suggested that another drug could be taken, which claimed to reduce the muscle side effects of statins. These pills were 'Co-enzyme Q10'.
> 
> I started to take the Q10 and have not experienced any muscle problems, although I can't say whether this is because of the Q10 or whether the statins wouldn't have affected me anyway. The statins have reduced my cholesterol to 2.5.
> 
> I have tried on several occasions to get the doctor to prescribe Q10's without success and therefore buy them from the health supplement companies.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

I stopped statins about 6 months ago (could hardly walk). My GP suggested I take Q10. Q10 is not a medicine so could not supply them on prescription ( best price Holland & Barret)

He suggested I take them alongside of the statins, but I opted to have a break from statins (rightly or wrongly), I now no longer have problems walking.

After 6 months I may consider giving statins another try alongside Q10,but the first sign of leg muscle problems thats it no more.

Good luck 
Stan 
Original poster 70 years old diabetic 2 heart attacks 2 stents,aim a reasonal quality of life while I am alive.


----------



## Tklybeard

I was put on statins after a heart attack 3 years ago. I stopped taking statins 10 months ago. I was having major muscle cramps, short term memory loss ( have traded for 8 years and could not remember my trade name had to look it up on the PC ). The cramps and the memory problems stopped after about 10 days and havent returned so I will look for alternative methods of reducing chloreserol and will not take statins again.


----------



## stelynn

> I stopped statins about 6 months ago (could hardly walk). My GP suggested I take Q10. Q10 is not a medicine so could not supply them on prescription ( best price Holland & Barret)


The best prices I have found for Q10 are via the internet health supplement companies; mainly based in the Channel Islands.

At the moment I buy from Simply Supplements and get 27% cashback through Quidco.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## teamsaga

Hi Stan 
I stopped taking statins because I felt they were causing confusion and memory loss. I reduced the fat in my diet by cutting out or reducing a lot of tasty things- cheese, full fat milk, pasties, pies, chocolate, crisps, processed meats.
I now read the contents labels on everything and with a bit of willpower can keep my cholesterol around 4.


ps I still forget things


----------



## domannhal

I had an attack of gout when 28 years ago and when they did a blood test they found that my cholesterol was 7.9. I kept it at a reasonable level by eating low fat foods and exercise, until 5 years ago and then I had to start taking statins as the diet was not working. After about three years I started to get more pain in my muscles than I expected after a session at the gym. Bearing in mind that I was 67 years old and doing pressups and weight training, and expected some pain, I was getting ready to give up my training until someone mentioned co-enzyme Q10. I started taking them and have never looked back, and I think anyone who has met me can confirm that I don't suffer from muscle wastage!!


----------

